# Pyrenees Chasing Cars



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

We had 3 great Pyrenees lgd and at some point they have developed a car chasing problem. Unfortunately, we lost our female to this habit. We have an elderly male who can't really make it to the road and a younger male who seems to be the ringleader. He also will not stay contained - he will climb fences if he is able or if I turn on the top strand of electric he will dig under the field fence. He is currently tied when he's not inside the barn which kind of defeats the purpose of having him. 

Anyone have any advice on training this out?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are a few people on here who should be able to give you ideas.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Have you tried a shock collar?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Shock collar is a good idea, as the dog thinks about the chase zap the dog say a stern NO!


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Shock collar is a good idea, as the dog thinks about the chase zap the dog say a stern NO!


I think this is what we will have to do. He responds to the electric fence. We have tried the shock collar but it didn't seem to phase him. I know it was working correctly because I checked it. Lol. I think maybe I need to trim some hair around his neck and try again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, make sure there is connection to the skin, otherwise, no, it doesn’t work.

Good luck, I hope it does work for you.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You may have to shave the area where the probes touch the skin to get good contact.


----------

